# Moving to portugal soon



## calculator (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi everyone im tom from Ireland,
Im moving to portugal next month to live, and so im bringing my sky box for television with me.

Does anyone know can i receive the irish tv channels in portugal (Faro) eg, rte etc,

And also would anyone know if im to set the default transponder to something else than the standard 11.778 default to which it's set ?

I know il have to get a dish installed but what size do i need?

Any help will be great and thanks

Tom


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As Sky use same satellite for UK & Ireland *you will for the moment* with a 1.5mtr dish if you have *line of sight to 28.2SE* but *might not* in the near future when new satellites are in place and come online and channels move, all indications and reports say that certainly Southern Portugal will no longer be able to receive sufficient signal strength regardless of dish size.

As a 1.5mtr dish is going to cost you upwards of 300€ your decision if you install for what might be very limited time use and little else to then tune dish too.

Transponder settings should be exactly the same as you'd use in Ireland 

You must retain your Irish Sky a/c and a Irish address and payment from Ireland if Sky know you are using box in Portugal *they will disconnect you*, same if you need to telephone them you need a 3 way conversation you talking to someone in Ireland and them talking to Sky otherwise Sky's system will show call originating in Portugal.


----------

